# 330d available on UK webiste



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

With few new models offered for 2013, I was randomly going through BMW UK offerings for 2013 and I found 330d MSport. No MT option and figures look very impressive. Performance seems comparable to E90 335d.

Model: 330d M Sport
Fuel: Diesel
BIK (%): 19%
CO2 (g/km): 129
Combined fuel consumption (mpg): 57.6(UK), 48(US)
Performance (hp): 258
Torque: 410 lbs
0-62mph (secs): 5.6

In US gallons it is 48mpg combined which is not bad at all. ActiveHybrid 3 is rated less at 40 US mpg combined and CO2 at 139g/km

But it doesnt have EGR system and 1 less turbo than 335d.

Links: BMW 330d M Sport

BMW F30 offerings in UK

Now will this come stateside... :dunno:


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

FE @ 48 USMPG vs 30 USMPG for the 335d!
That's 60% more fuel efficient. Wow!

I just got an email from BMW Canada to participate in a Communication Survey and in my comments I lamented the lack of Diesel powered BMW whilst M-B, Audi & VW are expanding their selection.
I stated that unless BMW brings in more Diesel selection my 335d replacement sadly won't be a BMW.


----------



## ufcrules1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Wish there was a way to buy one from there and bring it here to the states!


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> ...
> 
> In US gallons it is 48mpg combined which is not bad at all. ActiveHybrid 3 is rated less at 40 US mpg combined and CO2 at 139g/km
> 
> ...


Are you sure there is no EGR system? I thought all modern diesels used EGR.

Note that the fuel economy ratings are in the extremely optimistic Euro Cycle. These are at the other end of the spectrum from the EPA test cycles used for vehicles sold here in the US.

Let's hope BMW brings over the F30 with a diesel option....


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

Another important point for the option of bringing the 330d over here from the May press release:


> As an option, it is possible to equip the BMW Gran Turismo 530d with technologies for *fulfilling the EU6 exhaust emission standard*. The *same applies to the BMW 330d Sedan*.


:thumbup: Its a good sign they will be able to meet US emissions.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

d geek said:


> Are you sure there is no EGR system? I thought all modern diesels used EGR.
> 
> Note that the fuel economy ratings are in the extremely optimistic Euro Cycle. These are at the other end of the spectrum from the EPA test cycles used for vehicles sold here in the US.
> 
> Let's hope BMW brings over the F30 with a diesel option....


I am not 100% about EGR. I went through specs and didnt find any mention of nox reduction system or egr. 
You are right about mileage but still we can expect combined around 40.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

bimmerdiesel said:


> I am not 100% about EGR. I went through specs and didnt find any mention of nox reduction system or egr.
> ...


Here's the link to the May press release:
https://www.press.bmwgroup.com/pres...lId=6&id=T0126686EN&left_menu_item=node__2223

Here is a highlight from within the document referencing the technology allowing them to meet Euro 6:


> Starting in July, it will be possible to equip the model BMW 530d Gran Turismo with optional *BMW BluePerformance technology as a targeted measure for optimising the quality of exhaust gases. In conjunction with the diesel particulate filter and the oxidation catalyst, the Nox storage catalyst largely reduces nitrogen oxides*, meaning that thanks to this special equipment, the BMW 530d Gran Turismo already fulfils the requirements stipulated by the EU6 exhaust emission standard, which is not due to come into effect until 2014.


Found this description of BluePerformance:


> BMW BluePerformance in the BMW 320d and 330d.
> 
> Thanks to their particle filter and *exhaust-gas recirculation system*, the BMW 3 Series Sedan diesel engines have no problems complying with EU5 requirements. In fact, with BMW BluePerformance, the BMW 330d already meets EU6 standards that aren't set to be introduced until 2014.* This is thanks to the use of an oxidising converter, a diesel particulate filter and a catalytic converter to reduce harmful emissions. In addition to filtering out microscopic particulate matter from the exhaust stream, this combination ensures effective control of nitrogen oxide emissions and a reduction in NOx output.


So I believe we will have both EGR and SCR (urea) system in the newest F30 diesels.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for links. So then there is good chance of it coming to stateside. 
All I want is some 3 series diesel so that my car residuals are better when its time to let it go.


----------



## kanar200 (Feb 15, 2011)

I have read recently that BMW will be launching new diesels (B37/B47/B57), 3-,4-,6- cylinders respectively. The 4- and 6- cylinders should be available in 2013, the smallest one in 2014. 

I think they could wait with bringing more diesels to the US until the new engines are available.


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

kanar200 said:


> I have read recently that BMW will be launching new diesels (B37/B47/B57), 3-,4-,6- cylinders respectively...


Do you have any links for these? Thanks.

Strange that they'd go to a B designation since their latest diesels are N engines.

Im surprised that they'd develop more 4 and 6 cylinders so soon after just introducing the 4cyl engine in the 525d (and others) and the 6 cyl in the 530d (and others).


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

d geek said:


> Its a good sign they will be able to meet US emissions.


US standards or California standards?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

listerone said:


> US standards or California standards?


50-state legal, as they were from 2009 to present :thumbup:


----------

